# Catfishing



## Fisherman Fred (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm thinking of taking up Catfishing for the first time, mainly because i love eating Fish and they give a decent amount of Meat. I will be doing most of my fishing in Tappan or Atwood.
Does anybody have any Tips or tricks to catch and then Fry them?


----------



## Mark Copley (May 10, 2017)

Here is a website that will show you how to catch them. http://catfishedge.com


----------



## JayBird77 (May 14, 2012)

Chicken livers on a 1/0 eagle claw baitholder hook has caught me a bunch of fish over the years. Lob it out when casting so liver doesn't fly off. At least 10 pound test, preferably higher. Simple nightcrawlers work great. Cut bait, bluegills, shad, shrimp etc. all catch em.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Shrimp.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

We always used the cheapest shrimp we could purchase, two dropper hooks with a 2 oz sinker. Did most of our fishing at night so we used a "black light" which made the blue mono look like a rope. Semi slack line with just enough drag to keep the line semi slack. When the line straightens out, open the bail or hit free spool the tighten drag and set the hook. We didn't have circle hooks but I'm sure they would work better with a limber rod and tight drag. Good luck.


----------



## Fisherman Fred (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Well, this is the CAT FISHING time of the year. I loved to fish full moon nights using bluegill as bait.
I'd always look for spots with deep wood, drop off's, (downed trees 10' - 15') and water current going on from a small inlet stream or creek. We'd fish all night. Great times !


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

MWCD lakes has some man made structures in place for cats, Tappan in particular if they are still there. I'm thinking the Akron office (ODNR?) used to have maps of where the structures are. One set was near the beginning of the campground bay. I know when they built the new rest area they put some huge stumps in there with a helicopter about a cast from the bank. They used to sink Christmas trees just off the launch to the left at the old launch ramp. They would take them out on the ice with cement blocks tied to them.

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/Portals/wildlife/Maps/Lake Maps/PDFs/tappanlake2.pdf


----------

